
Ask HN: How do you follow blogs / curate a content stream for yourself? - totalperspectiv
Twitter and HN have become my go to&#x27;s for content. But HN has high number of off topic posts for my interests (which has the upside of exposure and cross pollination). Twitter is good, but has a lot of rambling, non-technical tweets etc. I use it mostly for developers posting links to their blog posts or GitHub projects.<p>Is there a better way to curate content for topics of interest?
======
mikece
I use QuiteRSS and group feeds into folder by their relative signal-to-noise
ratio (as determined by me). It works well enough: when I only want to see
content from sources related to iOS/Android development I only look at that
folder; when I have more time I look at the other ones. Mark everything as
read when I am done scanning news.

Later, rinse, repeat.

------
pythonbase
I use Feedly to curate blogs and websites. Some content come through email
newsletters, then there are Twitter lists and Facebook groups to follow.

------
desmonding
For HN, I use HN Mail to get stories that I’m interested in delivered to my
inbox every week.

[https://hnmail.io](https://hnmail.io)

------
mplanchard
RSS feeds for all the blogs I care about

------
greenyoda
I use an RSS feed reader: newsblur.com.

------
braincode
Feedly

